# Wow, another little girl



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are picking this little girl up today. She was returned to the shelter by a family that had previously adopted her. They said she has nose cancer and we hope she does not. When a dog of any breed is returned to a shelter they are in great danger of being PTS. So we put a hold on her yesterday after being notified by some of the shelter staff of her circumstances. She will go to our rescue vets to be checked out. 
Edie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, I hope it's not cancer, but if it is I hope it's something that treatable. Let us know.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am sorry that she was returned to the shelter, and I am also sorry that she may have cancer. Let us know what happens


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I lived state side I would snatch her up. Our last rescue had mouth cancer (probably when we got him). He only lasted about 1 1/2 yrs. if that, but he was a wonderful little deaf guy---also had cushings. I think when I do rescue I will take all of the ones that come in like this! They are sooo sweet. It broke our hearts to lose him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:wub::wub: how sweet she is....... man this never ends for you Edie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I pray that it's not cancer. Oh my such a sweet little girl. it is never ending. I hope some good news with this one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We are picking this little girl up today. She was returned to the shelter by a family that had previously adopted her. They said she has nose cancer and we hope she does not. When a dog of any breed is returned to a shelter they are in great danger of being PTS. So we put a hold on her yesterday after being notified by some of the shelter staff of her circumstances. She will go to our rescue vets to be checked out.
> Edie


This just breaks my heart. I know everyone has different circumstances in their life ... but, I just don't understand how a dog that is adopted is then turned back into a shelter environment once again. This poor fluff baby needs to be comforted, cared for, loved ... and be in a peaceful environment. I am saying prayers for this precious little fluff baby ... bless her heart. 

Thank you, again, Earth Angel Edie, for all you do.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get it, how can anyone adopt a fluff then get rid of them.Oliver was adopted through rescue and then they returned him to rescue...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just don't understand people at times. How can you just give up on a fluff because they may have a terminal disease, that's the time they need you most. I hope and pray that this little girl doesn't have cancer and that it's something that's treatable. God Bless you Edie you are truly an Earth Angel. :hugging:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This little one who is named "Peaches" is now safe and at the vets to assess her. She looks quite thin and do hope we can help her. Will keep you posted.
Hugs Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for Little Peaches.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried to post this afternoon but just about the time I clicked post my internet went down. Probably just as well.....I don't think the idea of putting the adoptive parents to sleep would have been a good post. I don't understand people at all. It is not ok to throw a pet away just because it becomes ill. I pray it isn't cancer, but if it is this little girl needs some stability in her life. Poor girl, my prayers are with her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor Peaches! I wish the people took responsibity for her and helped her and/or surrendered to a rescue instead of bringing her back to the shelter. But I'm happy AMAR has her and hopefully she can be helped but at the very least if she can't, she will know love! Thanks Edie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Edie. On top of the other four, but this is even more of a heartbreaker. :smcry: I'm praying Peaches doesn't have cancer and am glad that AMAR has taken steps to save her. Didn't one of the Malts that Deb had, have nose cancer? I seem to remember she did well for some time and hope if Peaches has cancer that she will too. Let us know what the vet says and if we can help, Edie. Sending prayers.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Peaches is adorable, she looks so sweet. She will be in my thoughts and prayers. Edie, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

sassy's mommy said:


> I tried to post this afternoon but just about the time I clicked post my internet went down. Probably just as well.....I don't think the idea of putting the adoptive parents to sleep would have been a good post. I don't understand people at all. It is not ok to throw a pet away just because it becomes ill. I pray it isn't cancer, but if it is this little girl needs some stability in her life. Poor girl, my prayers are with her.



Are you sure about that? I think putting those adoptive parents to sleep for their own good is a _brilliant_ idea. I'm sending the little pup prayers and love, too, poor sweetbaby.No dog needs a cancer diagnosis.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, any news on little Peaches from the vet? I think we have all found a big heart spot for her already.:wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm so glad you were able to get sweet little Peaches. Our prayers go out to her!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I don't get it, how can anyone adopt a fluff then get rid of them.Oliver was adopted through rescue and then they returned him to rescue...



poor Oliver was returned TEN years after being adopted, no less... makes me SICK. I hate people.  I wonder/hope their reasoning for returning him was finance-related, not that that is a great excuse... they should have taken the adoption contract more seriously... it is just too traumatizing to send these babies back to the shelter.....

THANK YOU so much for saving this little girl, Edie!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Little Peaches was examined by the vet with X-ray's of heart and lungs today. It looks like she many have pneumonia, so they did not sedated her to scope the nose. She does have a wheezing nasal sound. Vet hopes it will clear with the lungs clearing . She is way too young to have a major cancer issue, so I will think good thoughts. Once the lungs clear and they observe her for a few days, they will sedate and scope her nose.
Hugs ,Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Edie thank you for the update on Peaches, that poor little sweety having pneumonia. I hope that the wheezing is due to the fact that she has pneumonia. I will continue prayers for Peaches.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor baby having pneumonia. Glad she's in good hands and hoping that's what's going on, not cancer. Thanks for updating us, Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor sweet baby girl! I sure hope it winds up with just pneumonia and no cancer. I'm so glad with the best of the best. Please keep us posted!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little Peaches....I hope her pneumonia clears up quickly and she is feeling better soon.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Poor Baby:smcry:
Praying for her.


----------

